# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: آیا jquery نسبت به مرورگر محدودیت دارد؟

## niloo17

سلام دوستان
توی برنامم عکس و فیلم و متن را به وسیله jquery نمایش می دادم ولی الان هم مرورگر عوض شده و هم ویندوز دیگه فایل ها را نمایش نمی ده
به نظرتون مشکل کجاست؟

----------


## niloo17

سلام
عکسا را نمایش می ده و فیلم و صوت را نه 
یعنی واسه ویندوزه اخه ویندوز 7 نصب کردم

----------

